
Boeing-backed startup Zunum Aero plans to deliver hybrid-electric plane in 2022 - consumer451
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-05-21/boeing-backed-startup-targets-2022-debut-for-electric-plane
======
consumer451
From Zenum's website:[0]

Performance

Max range: 700+ miles

Max cruise speed: 340 mph

Take-off distance: 2,200 ft

Seating capacity: 12 economy, 9 premium, 6 executive

Max take-off weight: 11,500 lbs

Max payload: 2,500 lbs

Powertrain

Architecture: Series hybrid with range extender

Max power: 1 MW variants

Battery mass: Under 20% of max take-off weight

Turbogenerator: 500 kW variants

Emissions: 0.0 to 0.3 lbs CO2/ASM

Sideline noise: 65 EPNdB

[0][http://zunum.aero/](http://zunum.aero/)

